# Tablet for a programmer ?



## thrasherht

if you really want something like that, look into a tablet that runs windows.
I know the asus eee slate does. It also has a pen that can be used, so that is a plus.


----------



## canadianpanda

It looks awesome but it also has a hefty price tag haha.

Asus seems to be bringing a lot of great products to the table lately.


----------



## aryuautku

I don't think that C++ is possible on Android, but the Asus EEE Transformer is an awesome product.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUm6D9cVuRQ[/ame]

It has the ability to become into a laptop anytime and is running Android 3.0 Honeycomb. A really good device in my opinion!


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aryuautku;13328175*
> I don't think that C++ is possible on Android, but the Asus EEE Transformer is an awesome product.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUm6D9cVuRQ
> 
> It has the ability to become into a laptop anytime and is running Android 3.0 Honeycomb. A really good device in my opinion!


The Android NDK lets you run native C++ applications.

AFAIK there is no native IDE or compiler (aside from the Dalvik JIT compiler)

Tablets by definition don't have keyboards, so there isn't really any demand for programming.

Your university probably has a linux workstation that you can remotely access (mine does). So if you wanted to you could always do your programming work on the tablet then just SSH into the workstation and compile/run your code.

If you want to do that you're going to need an Android tablet, since the iPad is still just running a phone OS with tablet apps, and one does not simply SSH into Mordor a remote server on an iPad.

You can also run linux distros like Ubuntu on Android devices. You need to use VNC to get the display but it does work...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDB0PMrGdN0[/ame]

That should at the very least get you access to the GNU compiler collection and a decent text editor.


----------



## canadianpanda

Yeah, I really like the Asus Eee Pad Transformer. I was considering getting one but to be honest I really don't know what I want. Thanks for the recommendations guys. This tablet thing is really a tough decision. The transformer really stands out to me compared to the iPad though. Hmm...

Edit: Just saw your post Nathris and I got to say that is some awesome info. I will probably post back with more of a reply but I want to watch all of the vids first.


----------



## nathris

You could always wait for Moorestown as well.

I expect we'll see around 500 new tablets at Computex, and I'll bet a significant portion will be Moorestown tablets running Windows 7.

Oh and they have a Best Buy in Nanaimo right? The one down here at Uptown has a Motorola Xoom display model if you want to play around with an Android tablet (its a little clunky though, due to the fact its a display model and is running stock firmware)


----------



## canadianpanda

Yeah we have a best buy and future shop in between north end and down town.
I looked at the xoom and compared to the transformer the transformer wins hands down.

OFF-T : Nice to see a fellow OCN'er lives near by! I only moved to BC last year


----------



## aryuautku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris;13336417*
> The Android NDK lets you run native C++ applications.
> 
> AFAIK there is no native IDE or compiler (aside from the Dalvik JIT compiler)
> 
> Tablets by definition don't have keyboards, so there isn't really any demand for programming.
> 
> Your university probably has a linux workstation that you can remotely access (mine does). So if you wanted to you could always do your programming work on the tablet then just SSH into the workstation and compile/run your code.
> 
> If you want to do that you're going to need an Android tablet, since the iPad is still just running a phone OS with tablet apps, and one does not simply SSH into Mordor a remote server on an iPad.
> 
> You can also run linux distros like Ubuntu on Android devices. You need to use VNC to get the display but it does work...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDB0PMrGdN0
> 
> That should at the very least get you access to the GNU compiler collection and a decent text editor.


Actually someone on XDADevelopers managed to get Ubuntu to work on a Samsung Galaxy Tab natively. He had the OS installed on the SD card and used the linux console android natively has to run it. Not sure about how it works though, but here is the link.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=933667

I found another one but seems like it's an emulation.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=836022


----------



## XiZeL

the second version of the eee transformer will be windows based, think it might be worth the wait.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiZeL;13339710*
> the second version of the eee transformer will be windows based, think it might be worth the wait.










where did you get that info from?

I think when windows 8 comes out and they can get it to dual boot Win8 & Honeycomb that would be awesome


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;13340052*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get that info from?
> 
> I think when windows 8 comes out and they can get it to dual boot Win8 & Honeycomb that would be awesome


I'm pretty sure they were referring to the Asus eee Slider. It was originally supposed to be a honeycomb tablet, but some Intel ad leaked out a week ago, claiming it would run Windows 7.

Sent from my Asus Decepticon using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*


I'm pretty sure they were referring to the Asus eee Slider. It was originally supposed to be a honeycomb tablet, but some Intel ad leaked out a week ago, claiming it would run Windows 7.

Sent from my Asus Decepticon using Tapatalk


ahhh
that makes more sense


----------



## XiZeL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*









where did you get that info from?

I think when windows 8 comes out and they can get it to dual boot Win8 & Honeycomb that would be awesome


http://www.anandtech.com/show/4277/a...sformer-review

somewhere in this article.


----------



## hometoast

I just can't imagine trying to do anything in an IDE or compile anything substantial on a tablet.

Good luck in your search.

(I'm admittedly posting here just so I can auto-subscribe because I want to know what you decided.







)


----------



## canadianpanda

Thanks for the suggestions and all of the info you guys have been posting. It is making this search much easier.

It looks like ASUS is putting out a lot of nice products. That transformer look really tempting but I still got a few more to check out before I make my final decision.


----------



## Chocobo

I'm lurking for info too, but Eee Pad Transformer seems the best choice, really.

The other interesting Pads with the same power are overpriced, and has 3G, wich is useless (I tether wi-fi using my phone, and can charge it with the pad).

It's awesome how the keyboard fits perfectly, while for example Xoom has a weird Keyboard (and expensive).


----------



## NearFutureTechnology

Have you looked into the HP slate 500? It is a nice little windows 7 tablet, and it is quick too!


----------



## ZAKOH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canadianpanda;13327243*
> I was wondering if anyone knew of any tablets that would be good for a programmer? Do any tablets have the ability to run/compile programs in C++ specifically? It would be useful in my computer science courses at university.


Don't set your expectations very high. I don't see how a tablet can be of much use in any CS course for other than downloading and reading class notes with it.

Most universities provide a computer lab and servers where you can login to use their developer environment to complete class projects. You still need a keyboard though. If you want the ultimate developer PC for CS courses on the go, it's hard to beat a PC notebook running Linux or a MacOS portable. With those you automatically get all the standard developer tools for free, or a click away. The next best thing (for free) would be to run Cygwin (a port of GNU and other unix developer tools) under Windows. It feels clunky on Windows but it does work.


----------



## canadianpanda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZAKOH*


Don't set your expectations very high. I don't see how a tablet can be of much use in any CS course for other than downloading and reading class notes with it.

Most universities provide a computer lab and servers where you can login to use their developer environment to complete class projects. You still need a keyboard though. If you want the ultimate developer PC for CS courses on the go, it's hard to beat a PC notebook running Linux or a MacOS portable. With those you automatically get all the standard developer tools for free, or a click away. The next best thing (for free) would be to run Cygwin (a port of GNU and other unix developer tools) under Windows. It feels clunky on Windows but it does work.


Bit of a bump eh? And thanks for the thoughts. I have been programming for a long time now and a tablet that could perform C++ compiling would be great for me. Mind you it does not matter really. As long as I got SSH access via the tablet it won't matter.

Still on the hunt for a tablet, I decided to hold off for a little while. See what comes out by the end of Q3.


----------



## Wiz33

Probably the only Win7 Tab at a reasonable price out now is the Acer Iconia W500. A friend of mine is using one with visual studio. Take a look.


----------



## Oupavoc

But tbh the best tab right now is the transformer.


----------

